# Bah alors ?



## ergu (1 Janvier 2013)

Il est où le fil bonne année gnagnagna ?
Les voeux à la con, les résolutions qu'on ne tiendra pas, le monde des bisounours cinq minutes, le nioube un peu secoué et les horribles anciens qui font tout rien qu'à être pas accueillants, aigris et cyniques et à comploter dans l'ombre ?

Y a pas cette année ?

'tain, mais c'est la fin du monde !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Il est où le fil bonne année gnagnagna ?
> Les voeux à la con, les résolutions qu'on ne tiendra pas, le monde des bisounours cinq minutes, le nioube un peu secoué et les horribles anciens qui font tout rien qu'à être pas accueillants, aigris et cyniques et à comploter dans l'ombre ?
> 
> Y a pas cette année ?
> ...



On cuve... :sick:
À demain


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2013)

... J'allais l'ouvrir (ce thread, pas ma gueule !) mais j'ai attendu qu'un autre le fasse pour ne pas me faire traiter de gnangnan !:love:... _merci ergu !_


Mes souhaits pour vous : tout le bonheur du monde !

... et pour moi : un seul souhait, mais de taille ... ne pas figurer dans le thread "post-mortem" cette année !:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (1 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Il est où le fil bonne année gnagnagna ?



DTC !

Je te fais grâce du _red bold size7_ et te souhaite une bonne année.


----------



## boodou (1 Janvier 2013)

Vous êtes sur le forum fantôme, personne ne peut vous lire !


----------



## JPTK (1 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mes souhaits pour vous : tout le bonheur du monde !



Ah nan, ça me fait penser à cette chanson gnangnan insupportable


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonne Gnangnana 2013  à tous !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Il est où le fil bonne année gnagnagna ?
> Les voeux à la con, les résolutions qu'on ne tiendra pas, le monde des bisounours cinq minutes, le nioube un peu secoué et les horribles anciens qui font tout rien qu'à être pas accueillants, aigris et cyniques et à comploter dans l'ombre ?
> 
> Y a pas cette année ?
> ...



Ici.


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Il est où le fil bonne année gnagnagna ?
> Les voeux à la con, les résolutions qu'on ne tiendra pas, le monde des bisounours cinq minutes, le nioube un peu secoué et les horribles anciens qui font tout rien qu'à être pas accueillants, aigris et cyniques et à comploter dans l'ombre ?
> 
> Y a pas cette année ?
> ...


Bah faut croire qu'on ne s'aime plus...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Janvier 2013)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Bah faut croire qu'on ne s'aime plus...



Je vous aime ..... :love:


----------



## ergu (5 Janvier 2013)

Moi aussi, je m'aime.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2013)

Allez tous vous faire enculer! Voilà.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Janvier 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Allez tous vous faire enculer! Voilà.



Faut savoir !!!!! D'une part on se paluche dans un autre thread et d'autrepart, on doit venir ici pour se faire enc....... ! Je commence à me faire vieux pour toutes ces conneries !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Faut savoir !!!!! D'une part on se paluche dans un autre thread et d'autrepart, on doit venir ici pour se faire enc....... ! Je commence à me faire vieux pour toutes ces conneries !



faut pas faire attention, thebig, pour lui *c'est une question d'âge...*


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> faut pas faire attention, thebig, pour lui *c'est une question d'âge...*



Ça, c'est sûr que t'en connais un rayon, Michel. Ça ne s'arrête donc jamais avec l'âge?


----------



## macaquequarante (6 Janvier 2013)

bonne année!
2013 ...année de la....???
- oh oh oh! (rire philippebouvaresque!)


----------



## Scalounet (6 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 


Et Bonne an.... heuuu, nan rien !!


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Allez tous vous faire enculer! Voilà.



Bizarrement j'avais lu "allez, on va tous s'enculer !" :love:


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Bizarrement j'avais lu "allez, on va tous s'enculer !" :love:



Ah, un vieux rêve ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ah, un vieux rêve ?



:rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Janvier 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ah, un vieux rêve ?



A 22H13 il y avait 4.442 membres connectés ... Et si on organisait une partouze flash mob grandiose ???    

ps : heureusement, c'est un nombre pair ... sinon il y aurait de la paluche dans l'air pour un pov gars !:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (7 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A 22H13 il y avait 4.442 membres connectés ... Et si on organisait une partouze flash mob grandiose ???



j'veux pas jouer les difficiles, mais quelle est la proportion homme/femme/geek ?

passeque bon, jouer à vlaquejtepousse avec une ribambelle de toxiques mystiques, non merci :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'veux pas jouer les difficiles, mais quelle est la proportion homme/femme/geek ?



 ... On s'en fiche des proportions ! De toutes manières, à mon âge on est de moins en moins difficile !!!!! ... et puis, j'ai la vue qui baisse !:love:

ps : à ceux qui seraient tentés de dire : "Bah chez toi y'a que la vue qui baisse encore !", je répondrai uniquement par le mépris !


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour les MacUserstropcoolsquiontunmactropcooletquisonttropcoolparcequeApplec'estcool !

J'ai pas trouvé le topic pour cela, désolé, ni la réponse d'ailleurs, malgré mes nombreuses et surtout infructueuses recherches grâce à l'outil surdéveloppé (non j'parle pas de l'organe de quiconque  ) mis au point d'une telle main de maître que même Google en pâli....

Bref...

Sachez qu'en ce début d'année, je ne suis pas trop partisan des effusions de pseudo bons sentiments hypocrites et "gnangnan" (rien à voir avec un cheval dansant :hein: ) donc je recherche un logiciel pour supprimer certaines phrases ou certains mots qui s'afficheraient sur les pages ouaibe.

Aussi, j'ai plein d'autres questions avant mon sandwich (ou switch j'sais plus) et même que voilà, un MacBook Air 17'' à 200euros sur eBay c'est bien ou pas ?

:sleep:

La santé, la famille, toussa


----------



## patlek (8 Janvier 2013)

Pfff... bientot on ferat tous de l'"air macbook"

(Une activité ou il faut faire semblant de pianoter sur un clavier inexistant, en faisant semblant de regarder un écran (inexistant lui aussi , evidement)


Bonne année; hein...


----------



## ergu (8 Janvier 2013)

Tiens, ça me frappe tout à coup - BookAir c'était pas le nom d'un de 21 Jumpstreet ? Qui avait eu sa série à lui tout seul plus tard, d'ailleurs.

Quoi rienavoir ?
Et alors ?
Depuis quand anavoir au bar ?

Sans déconner...


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2013)

Au r'voir...


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Au r'voir...



Hein ?
Quoi ?
Sans déconner...
Vraiment ?

2013, année du malaise.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2013)

2014 est en vue, 2013 ne sera plus qu'un souvenir


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Janvier 2013)

Et tiens...

Et re-tiens...

À l'aise Blaise en 2013


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2013)

C'est là que l'on décèle la nullité crasse des amerloques en poésie qui rime, vu que la "falaise budgétaire" ils l'ont faite en 2012.
Sont cons, non ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Hein ?
> Quoi ?
> Sans déconner...
> Vraiment ?


Ben voui...



ergu a dit:


> 2013, année du malaise.


Ménan...


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> 2013, année du malaise.



année des balaises 

(on leur pète la gueule aux balaises)


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2013)

Année de la baise d'impôt.


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2013)

'tain, plus je vous lis et plus j'aime les amerloques, finalement...
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> 'tain, plus je vous lis et plus j'aime les amerloques, finalement...
> Hé, hé, hé.



:love: Ah , tu vois.


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Au r'voir...





ergu a dit:


> Hein ?
> Quoi ?
> Sans déconner...
> Vraiment ?





tirhum a dit:


> Ben voui...





ergu a dit:


> 2013, année du malaise.





tirhum a dit:


> Ménan...



Mais SI !   2013, année mauvaise...

2013, Titi, simple parenthèse ?


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Janvier 2013)

2013, 2ème année de thèse...


----------



## patlek (10 Janvier 2013)

2013, cette année il y aurat des fraises.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Janvier 2013)

Prendre ses désirs pour des hilarités....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Janvier 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben voui...
> 
> Ménan...



Y'aura un moyen de te joindre ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais SI !   2013, année mauvaise...
> 
> 2013, Titi, simple parenthèse ?


Plus assez de temps pour "traîner" (et plus l'envie)... 



petit_louis a dit:


> Y'aura un moyen de te joindre ?


Par mon blog, par le contact dans mon profil ici...
(d'autres ont déjà mon adresse mail...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Janvier 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Plus assez de temps pour "traîner" (et plus l'envie)...
> 
> Par mon blog, par le contact dans mon profil ici...
> (d'autres ont déjà mon adresse mail...)



Alors c'est bien là l'essentiel


----------

